# Broken front leg



## findmeemailpoodle (Oct 4, 2018)

My four and a half month miniature poodle has broken her front leg. She fell from the couch backwards. She has jumped from the couch a zillion times so hard to believe that she broke it this way. It is a straight across break of both bones. She is scheduled for surgery on Tuesday. I am giving her liquid pain medicine and it is such a struggle to give it to her. She hates it. Any suggestions on how to give it to her? Also, any other broken legs out there? I am interested in the outcome of surgery. 
I am concerned with how I am going to handle this after care for 6 weeks and hold a job. She hates her crate already. My elderly parents had been helping me so she wouldn't have to be crated for longer than 4 hours, but I am not sure they can handle her now. I can use any advice or suggestions for my many questions! Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I don't have personal experience but my neighbor took in a rescue about 7 months ago. Her front leg was badly broken to where several vets thought it would be best to amputate. Our local rescue stepped in and took her to their vet who placed a plate in it. It took about 8 weeks if I remember correctly and while mending in the latter part took her walks with her bright pink cast on. For about two weeks after removal she limped and they did not allow her to jump so when not supervised they had a playpen for her. I am happy to say she is totally mended and watching her play you would not know it was ever broken. Your vet will advise you when it is safe for her to walk.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m so sorry your poor baby broke her leg. How awful. These kinds of accidents can happen at any time. 

My Ragdoll cat broke her leg shortly after we brought her home from the breeder. She also needed surgery and to be kept quiet for awhile. I used to carry her around the house in a wicker basket to which she was tethered. She’s now 18 and still feisty and I don’t see any difference between her legs. I know she’s a cat, not a dog but wanted to let you know animals can do well afterwards. 

As for medication, I have trouble giving liquid medication so I ask for medication I can inject. I realize not everyone is comfortable giving injections so it may not be an option. Hopefully others will has suggestions for giving liquids. 

I’m curious as to why you have to wait so many days for surgery? I took my kitten to the emergency pet hospital where they operated on her the same night. Do you have that option?

I remember there was a member who’s dog broke a leg and she posted about it and how she bought a children’s stroller and a harness so she could tie her dog to the stroller and take her outside.

https://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/216282-ari-update-she-broke-her-leg.html


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Waiting until Tuesday for this surgery makes no sense. The bone healing process is already happening and that can make the corrective procedure harder to do. I would find an emergency vet clinic where they can do the surgery today or try to get your regular vet to put it in as an emergency on their schedule today.


While I understand that many dogs don't love their crates this is a situation that illustrates how important it is to teach young puppies and dogs to be able to settle happily in their crates. I was very happy that Lily could be happy in her crate after her spay and on a couple of other occasions where crate rest was highly advisable.


I also agree with Skylar about medication delivery and asking for an alternate drug or alternate form of a drug to be able to be successful in giving the needed treatment. Many drugs have alternative forms of delivery and certainly for pain medications there are many choices as to the actual drug.


I hope you can get that surgery done today. I wish your little one easy and speedy healing.


----------



## findmeemailpoodle (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks Mefar 42, that makes me feel better. She will have a plate also.


----------



## findmeemailpoodle (Oct 4, 2018)

Thanks everyone. We live in a rural area. I am concerned with waiting for the surgery, but my vet said it would be okay. Praying that the surgery will be successful.Yes, you are correct about the importance of crate training early. She slept in the crate well through night, but not during the day. She has always wanted to be in the action. I wish I would have had been more strict with it. I will be paying for it now. I like the idea of the stroller. 

Are poodles more susceptible to having leg bones broken? I am glad I found this forum and will be researching information. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't know that I think poodles are generally more susceptible to fractures than other dogs. I do think that there are risks with smaller/toy size dogs for those sorts of injuries. My mom has an mpoo and he is only about 11" tall and of a slender build so only about 11 pounds (as compared to some more robust minis, like two I know that are not terribly oversize but weigh about what Lily does (mid 30s pounds). Is your pup on the smaller or larger end of the mini range?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Can you buy or borrow “Susan Garrett’s Crate Games for Self-Control and Motivation”? There are also YouTube videos you can search. Keeping a young poodle contained from their usual exhuberance after a sprain, break, or surgery is not easy going. Best wishes for successful surgery and an easy rehab.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m sorry your little one a broken leg. I would think toy poodles (and miniature) are more at risk than some other breeds because of their long and thin legs.

This is why most breeders will advise against letting them jump on and off the couch, but they are so fast and athletic it is sometimes hard to do. Merlin had a broken front leg very young, at about 3-4 months, before he was mine. It healed very well and today the vet can hardly tell when examining him. He has no limp at all.

I encourage you to buy a set of stairs for the sofa and teach her to use it to go on and off the couch. I would make her use it for at least 1 year, until she has completely stopped growing for a while. Or even later if your vet says so. I would rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I think I would have a new vet, never heard of waiting that long either. It will start to knit. 
I have toys and they are all small, I never allowed them to jump at all. they do not go up and down stairs. When someone wants to hold them on their lap, I say they do jump put them on the floor.


----------



## findmeemailpoodle (Oct 4, 2018)

MFMST, I will check out that video, thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## findmeemailpoodle (Oct 4, 2018)

Yes, I am going to get some stairs when she has healed. I am hoping to train her not to jump. I am too scared she will break the other leg. Thanks everyone for your suggestions.


----------



## findmeemailpoodle (Oct 4, 2018)

I will certainly check out the videos. Thanks for suggesting this. I will need to get stairs for her because I am going to attempt to teach her that jumping is unacceptable. This will be a hard concept for her. She has been so agile and athletic and loved jumping. I hope we can get this through to her. It's so hard for her being in the crate. She can't even play with most of her toys with the cone. I know she is bored. She has been getting lots of cuddle time. Thanks everyone!


----------

